# cross reference Sears #s



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

Is there any way to cross ref.Sears #s to ID a Tecumseh engine?Sears#s 
Model 143.013502 Family YTPXS 1631 BB .It is on a Craftsman edger 536-772101,My local Sears store stocks no parts.
Thanks,Scotty


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

When you look up the engine model on sears parts direct , the part numbers listed are tecumseh #'s.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

or just tell them to input the 143 number into thier tecumseh parts look up and it will come up


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

crosses over to Tecumseh LEV100-335010E All the cross ref material is in here in the end of this manual.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf or maybe not. appears that this pdf has a few pages missing as compared to my paper manual which is just 1 of many reasons i prefer the books over these online ones but anyway.. the cross ref i gave you came outta my book so thats what you have.


----------

